# omg this brought tear to my eyes



## ILuvCowparsely (21 October 2015)

what a lucky kitty 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...video_n_8344214.html?1445409685&ncid=webmail9


----------



## Spilletta (21 October 2015)

I nearly chickened out of reading/watching as I hate the thought of animals in peril, but what an amazing lady! And also the other lady who supported her. Hope biker lady and kitten will be very happy together


----------



## hobo (21 October 2015)

Oh wow what a good bike rider. Love Kitty's new name Skidmark.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 October 2015)

He really was lucky not to have been squashed. Well done to the biker lady.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 October 2015)

So lucky to be saved


----------



## MargotC (21 October 2015)

I was reading this earlier and had my heart in my throat watching the video even though I knew by then the kitten was fine. Bless the lady for both taking action and giving the kitten a home. What a lucky kitty. I wish more people would follow this woman's example coming upon cats in distress.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 October 2015)

There is an update

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGC7p5H9r6Q


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 October 2015)

So glad she spotted him some of the trucks went right over him!  Love the update video! Hope they will be very happy together!


----------



## thewonderhorse (23 October 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			There is an update

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGC7p5H9r6Q

Click to expand...

I have something in my eye


----------

